# Auto World McLaren



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

If AW ever fixes the 4X4 stance of the McLaren I would LOVE to see it with the "slot track" livery again! Or maybe updated to the "lightning bolt" livery.

Marty


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

If it was slammed like it was supposed to be I might even buy one..... lol


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree guys. Not sure how that one got off the drawing board???!!!

Must of been a bad day in 'lil car land!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> If it was slammed like it was supposed to be I might even buy one..... lol


Scott,
I sure many of us feel the same.  Dave


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

I have one of these still in the box. Hope somebody comes up with a way to lower.
Andy


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Andy - I believe that Video Jimmy lowered one to the right stance. Check his threads.
Jim


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Slammin.....*

Here's the thread about the one I lowered:



http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=171049&highlight=McClaren

HTH


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Can't find the thread video jimmy did. Is it listed under something other than McLaren?
Andy


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*here...*

Before...









And after


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

That looks great Noddaz. I wish I could find the thread Video Jimmy did on drop this car so I could compare the two different ways to handle this.
Andy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

AC, check DLW's thread. I'll look tonite after work and see if I can ferret this out. I know it's in the wayback somewhere.

B.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks
Andy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/Auto World/gplusmaclaren2.jpg

here it is.... I lowered onto a AFX gplus chassis... lined up perfectly.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks great how did you do it? Any pics or write up I can reference?
Thanks
Andy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

no write up needed.... this was so easy I can sum it up in a few sentences

get an old sytle AFX gplus chassis, cut off the tabs
Glue screw post into mac body
screw in chassis

it's that easy... MIGHT take 10 mins.


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks I will have to find some tube suitable for screw post and a chassis. Wish I had a decent hobby shop close by.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Andy.... no need to go to a hobhby shop. I use the inner tubes from bic pens. They work great for both screw posts and axel holders. They don't split and they're easy to cut. Just use super glue to tack in down and then use either expoxy or testor's plastic glue to give it a good base. I've used them on well over 50 customs and not one has falied me yet.

What I do is cut the tube to the right length. Then I'll use a toothpick to hold the tube to the chassis, instead of a screw. Put a some glue on the tip of the tube, set the chassis into the body, adjust it to fit just right. Then pull the toothpick out, remove the chassis... this leaves just the new post attached to the body... add some expoxy to give the post a good strong base and BAM!.. you're done. 

like I said, the whole thing takes less then 10 mins. :thumbsup:


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Outstanding idea. By the way I have really enjoyed the old Aurora DVD I got from you last year.
Thanks
Andy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks man... I can't talk about it here.. but in a few weeks I'm going to have another DVD that will blow all your minds. No joke... this is a biggie. 

Details to come... in the not so distant future.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Woman and slots that be cool? fcb


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

aelancaster said:


> Outstanding idea. By the way I have really enjoyed the old Aurora DVD I got from you last year.
> Thanks
> Andy


I really enjoy mine too!!!


----------

